# 410" big buck down!!!



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

That right there is some CRAZY BONE.
If you want to see loads more like this come check out Crazy Bone Hunting on Facebook.

https://www.facebook.com/CrazyBoneHunting


----------



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

Yep, that's how Crazy Bone rolls.


----------



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

You bet we have T-shirts, we are sold out right now but they are coming soon along with the launch of our new website in January.


----------



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

Another beautiful buck from our friends at the Triple JJJ Ranch, which happens to be where Crazy Bone's "Girls" live as well.
Our does get the best treatment in the world at JJJ Ranch under that care of Mrs. Becca.


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

Not real sure what to say...to each his own I guess. Hopefully some good sausage coming the hunters way.


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Pen raised deer with ear tags aren't for me. Interesting pics though.


----------



## Calfroper81 (Nov 4, 2012)

Don't care to shoot a deer off the stake.


----------



## Gap (Jun 4, 2004)

It would be interesting to see what offspring of deer like that look like in the wild. Some serious calcium/phosphorous going into growing antlers like that. Does it shorten their lifespan to be on such a growth diet/nutrient regiment? 

I don't really understand the equation of genetics to nutrition that creates monsters like this. Can't all be genetics as there are none like this in the wild; at least that survive. An animal with 40 lbs of bone on it's head has to be at a serious disadvantage in the wild.

Truly a unique animal that will make an interesting mount!


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

Darn, I was gonna buy 20 t-shirts but I need them now.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

So I wonder if these deer are actually let out of their pens before they are shot?


----------



## Southern Solutions (Aug 1, 2012)

To each his own. Nice deer you have raised there sir.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

davis300 said:


> Not real sure what to say...to each his own I guess. Hopefully some good sausage coming the hunters way.


Actually the folks who are able to take these eat Kobe beef....WW


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

wet dreams said:


> Actually the folks who are able to take these eat Kobe beef....WW


That Sir, is hilarious!!! Thanks for the laugh WW!

Funny and probably very true!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Man I hope you keep the reversal around when you make bucks like that take a nap for pics...


----------



## pintail74 (Jul 26, 2007)

Serious question here, do they get that big just by selective breeding (i.e. all genetics)? or are they given drugs of somekind?, or both?


----------



## aquafowlr (May 21, 2004)

*S*

Wife said it.. Wouldn't even eat it. I think it looks like poop


----------



## Grande Venado (Aug 11, 2005)

OMG, that is so impressive...


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

No thanks.


----------



## Phinest Phishing (Feb 17, 2012)

Can you pet 'em?

Good looking deer though.


----------



## bbru (Apr 9, 2010)

The deer was killed at Wild Rivers Whitetails. I was there in Oct, the ranch is phenominal. One of the best hunts I've ever been on. Yes it is high fence, but I will be the first to tell you, the deer are more wild than a south texas or hill country deer ever thought about being. They watch the stands, and if they catch movement or hear something, they are GONE. 

I find it hilarious how some folks think the way that they do. Just because they are under a fence, does not make it a gimme hunt.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> No thanks.


X2! I hunt WILD deer!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

bbru said:


> The deer was killed at Wild Rivers Whitetails. I was there in Oct, the ranch is phenominal. One of the best hunts I've ever been on. Yes it is high fence, but I will be the first to tell you, the deer are more wild than a south texas or hill country deer ever thought about being. They watch the stands, and if they catch movement or hear something, they are GONE.
> 
> I find it hilarious how some folks think the way that they do. Just because they are under a fence, does not make it a gimme hunt.


That's funny!! "One of the best HUNTS I have ever been on." UHHH, ok.

:headknock:headknock:headknock

How close is the dude taking the pic in the fence? You could literally walk up and slice his throat with a pocket knife before he turned loose in the big pasture.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

He should be proud of his "trophy". This is perfect for Rusty's return today!


----------



## wolffman73 (Nov 30, 2011)

bbru said:


> They watch the stands, and if they catch movement or hear something, they are GONE.


Maybe they heard the dinner bell. Is this thread a joke?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

No it does not mean that "BBRU" but I've never seen a deer around here with. Red christmas bow stapled to his ear. 

The seer are still hand raised and genetics jacked with to be that way. What did Boone and Crockett score that guy?

Maybe he just found Roger Clemen's cache...


----------



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

bigfishtx said:


> So I wonder if these deer are actually let out of their pens before they are shot?


Yes they are let out. Well actually we normally move them into more of small dog kennel, then we drive our hunters out in our ranch Bentley, hand the hunter a ball peen hammer, he then walks up to the deer and clubs them to death as he is feeding them peanuts from his hand. It's great fun, you guys should try it sometime.

Seriously? Come on.

These animal are the result of years and years of selective breeding. The young offspring are then released on the ranch to live as any other wild deer does. They are and will always be wild animals.
If you think they are so tame, how about you come over and hang out with a few bucks in hard antlers during the rut.

Guys I simply wanted to show you some nice deer, I didn't say come pay me ten's of thousands of dollars to come shoot my deer. High fence ranch hunting, isn't your thing...no big deal. I just thought you might want to see some really big deer.

I am truly sorry if I have offended anyone by posting these deer. I am sorry, and I thought that the folks of 2cool had a little more respect than you guys.:headknock


----------



## wolffman73 (Nov 30, 2011)

If they are truly wild, explain this statement...

"Our does get the best treatment in the world at JJJ Ranch under that care of Mrs. Becca."


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

Mad Mike said:


> Pen raised deer with ear tags aren't for me. Interesting pics though.


your supposed to aim at the tag , aim small, shoot small.........

geez , don't they teach you guys anything in hunter's ed any more ?


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

I don't care if they're wild or family pets, those are some impressive bucks. Not something I choose to hunt but I still enjoy seeing the pics.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Del Magic (Mar 19, 2008)

Not if I even had the money. Like Forrest says " that's all I have to say about that."


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

I'll weigh in on this one more time. In my opinion, this represents everything that is wrong with deer hunting today. It boils down to genetically altered freaks and the highest bidder harvesting deer that are caged in regardless of the size of the property.

High fence "hunting" is not my thing.... If your lucky enough or rich enough to hunt inside of a pen, more power to you.

Glad to see that P&Y and B&C do not recognize these mutants. 

I honestly see a 1000" deer in my lifetime...sure a shame to see people boasting about these "trophies".

The gentleman in the picture must be loaded as I saw him in several pictures with these steroidal monsters in one of the websites I looked at.

Rant over and just my $0.02!


----------



## wolffman73 (Nov 30, 2011)

I understand it is big business, and that breeders are after that big score number. These deer look like genetic freakin mutants. I actually feel bad for them. I would think that after years of selective breeding, a better result could be achieved. At least something that remotely looks like a white tailed deer. I'm not impressed, it looks to me like a science experiment gone horribly wrong.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

First deer is Not my kind of deer at all. But like already said "to each his own".

First time I have seen Big Stitch. He's a beaut, especially for a 3 yr old. Big, multi-pointed, open Frame, long tines and a couple of drops and kickers. He's really Nice. What's his pedigree?


----------



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

wolffman73 said:


> If they are truly wild, explain this statement...
> 
> "Our does get the best treatment in the world at JJJ Ranch under that care of Mrs. Becca."


I assume you know what I DOE is? It's a female deer.
Do you see anyone taking pics of "trophy" does?
My does have excellent genetics, and are bred every year, once the fawns are weaned they are then released onto the ranch.


----------



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

Bukkskin said:


> First deer is Not my kind of deer at all. But like already said "to each his own".
> 
> First time I have seen Big Stitch. He's a beaut, especially for a 3 yr old. Big, multi-pointed, open Frame, long tines and a couple of drops and kickers. He's really Nice. What's his pedigree?


He is Stiches over a Big Boy doe.
310"


----------



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

wolffman73 said:


> I understand it is big business, and that breeders are after that big score number. These deer look like genetic freakin mutants. I actually feel bad for them. I would think that after years of selective breeding, a better result could be achieved. At least something that remotely looks like a white tailed deer. I'm not impressed, it looks to me like a science experiment gone horribly wrong.


Okay I see how the 410" buck may not appeal to everyone, but you can not honestly tell me that the other two bucks I posted are not absolutely beautiful animals. You also can't tell me HONESTLY that you wouldn't want anyone of these deer even the "freak mutant" 410" breeding some of the deer where ever it is that hunt.


----------



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

Again I apologize if I have bothered anyone by posting these deer.
I simply did it, because I though some people would enjoy them.


----------



## wolffman73 (Nov 30, 2011)

No need to apologize. This is an open forum.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Wow!


----------



## Buck Tag (Dec 19, 2010)

Eh, if that's what makes ya happy... Honestly, I'd rather take a big main frame 8 or 10 over those "trophies" anyday of the week! But, that's just me...


----------



## bbru (Apr 9, 2010)

devil1824 said:


> That's funny!! "One of the best HUNTS I have ever been on." UHHH, ok.
> 
> :headknock:headknock:headknock
> 
> How close is the dude taking the pic in the fence? You could literally walk up and slice his throat with a pocket knife before he turned loose in the big pasture.


I'll tell you what, ill pay for your hunt if agree to "attempt" to walk up to one those bucks and "try" to slit his throat. Lol. That deer would turn you any which way but loose. It is obvious you have never hunted a quality high fence ranch and haven't a clue what actually takes place. If you had, I believe your statement would be different.


----------



## bbru (Apr 9, 2010)

wolffman73 said:


> Maybe they heard the dinner bell. Is this thread a joke?


Actually the only feeders Wild Rivers has is protein. All stands are over food plots. Is it that hard to believe that hunting under a fence can be challenge?


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

I'd shoot em. Just like women I mean boats the bigger the better!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

I have been gone for over a year, as a South Texas hunter that has seen pretty much seen it all, shooting a pen raised breeder buck speaks volumes of the outfitter. rs


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Who woulda thought this thread would turn sour?

When I was a kid....hunting and fishing was a poor man/middle class sport for the most part.

I hate to think about what it may look like for my kids and their kids 20+ years from now.

It just ain't the same...and the direction its heading makes me sick.


----------



## whalerguy28 (Jun 3, 2009)

98aggie, money ruins everything. Wheather it's fishing or hunting, it's all about money now adays, too many people making a living off what regular people use to do for fun!!!!!


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

This is what a deer looks like. The deer in your pics are not real deer anymore. Not something that's walking in the woods FREE. The deer in the pic is a true wild and free deer with REAL bone on his head. 
I'm sorry you do have some huge deer but they are not my kind of deer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## Encinal (Jan 18, 2008)

txsnyper said:


> Okay I see how the 410" buck may not appeal to everyone, but you can not honestly tell me that the other two bucks I posted are not absolutely beautiful animals. You also can't tell me HONESTLY that you wouldn't want anyone of these deer even the "freak mutant" 410" breeding some of the deer where ever it is that hunt.


Well, that's not hard to disprove. I have nothing against breeders, but northern mix **** just isn't for me. They don't look like Texas deer... They aren't Texas deer... And someone comparing them to Texas deer ticks a lot of people off.

I've released pure Texan genetic deer in medina county.... I have no interest in dealing with long haired, red, wide nose stripe, 15" tail crossbreeds.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

bbru said:


> The deer was killed at Wild Rivers Whitetails. I was there in Oct, the ranch is phenominal. One of the best hunts I've ever been on. Yes it is high fence, but I will be the first to tell you, the deer are more wild than a south texas or hill country deer ever thought about being. They watch the stands, and if they catch movement or hear something, they are GONE.
> 
> I find it hilarious how some folks think the way that they do. Just because they are under a fence, does not make it a gimme hunt.


Yeah and most of them mature and smart high fence hunts are no gimme!


----------



## wolffman73 (Nov 30, 2011)

bbru said:


> Actually the only feeders Wild Rivers has is protein. All stands are over food plots. Is it that hard to believe that hunting under a fence can be challenge?


I think that's the problem here. Your idea of a challenge is as demented as those deer.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Grab a recurve bow and sit on a trail on some public land before you tell me what a challenge is. No feeder,no box blind,no food plot,no four wheeler and no truck. Just you and that bow. If your lucky enough to get a deer, now you have to get the sucker out of there. 
I've pulled that challenge off. Killed a doe, and to this day that is my favorite hunt of all time.


----------



## bbru (Apr 9, 2010)

Good for you, I unfortunately don't have time or desire to hunt on public land. Why would want to go hunt on a public place that is hunted year round and the deer are nocturnal. In the last few seasons, I'm lucking to go once a season. 

The purpose of this thread was to show a big mature buck, then all the great white pre-madonna tred barta wanna be hunters jump on there bandwagon. 

If you don't like or agree with it, why comment and run y'all's mouths to everybody else


----------



## wolffman73 (Nov 30, 2011)

The deer breeding industry, for the most part, has become a race to the bottom via producing the most freakish looking creatures possible. The first pic in this thread is evidence of that. These are creatures of Earth and deserve enough respect so as not to be manipulated and molested by man for purposes of his own selfish wants and accolades.


----------



## CGKing (Aug 13, 2012)

There's no need to bash the guy for posting the pics. I'm not a big fan of all of this either, but you've gotta give the guy some credit for the time ajd hard work he's put into raising these enormous animals. To each his own.
Good work sir!


----------



## longhorn_cop (Dec 29, 2011)

Huge deer.

I dont mind it.


----------



## keller bay (Jan 4, 2009)

If you were hunting on your lowfence ranch and one of these monsters got out of a high fence stepped into your shooting lane yall would pass him up. I bet not... Very cool pics.


----------



## bbru (Apr 9, 2010)

keller bay said:


> if you were hunting on your lowfence ranch and one of these monsters got out of a high fence stepped into your shooting lane yall would pass him up. I bet not... Very cool pics.


agreed!!!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

wolffman73 said:


> The deer breeding industry, for the most part, has become a race to the bottom via producing the most freakish looking creatures possible. The first pic in this thread is evidence of that. These are creatures of Earth and deserve enough respect so as not to be manipulated and molested by man for purposes of his own selfish wants and accolades.


I'm not for those wild looking horns but I wouldn't make that comment. Depends on what your trying to accomplish. Go to 74 ranch George Robinson has done a great job growing big arse Texas bucks. My father worked for his Grandfather & his mother & him till the day he died. This guy has got it going on for raising nice bucks. JMO. Sorry, I'm not trying to steal your post but I don't think you need to be bashed. Everyones, different thats what makes the world go around. Personally, I'm a meat hunter > I raise animals & protein makes a big difference no doubt.


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

keller bay said:


> If you were hunting on your lowfence ranch and one of these monsters got out of a high fence stepped into your shooting lane yall would pass him up. I bet not... Very cool pics.


Exactly what I was thinking....there isn't a person on this forum who wouldn't get the shakes if one of these deer walked out.

Crazy looking freak whitetails, no doubt- but I love the pics!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

keller bay said:


> If you were hunting on your lowfence ranch and one of these monsters got out of a high fence stepped into your shooting lane yall would pass him up. I bet not... Very cool pics.


Theirs a huge difference in paying 50k-100k for a deer in a big fence and sitting in a stand on your own property and a huge deer you have never seen before came out of nowhere and stood in front you. Dang right your gonna shoot it. I would shoot it just to **** the people off that "raised" it.

Pretty sure this happened last year in Oklahoma. Some chick popped a big deer that got out of a fence.

Next please.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

big stitch is freaking awesome, that is one beautiful deer high fence, low fence, bubble fence, kobe beef raised, who cares. for a while, reading these post made me feel like i had witnessed a catholic school girl ***** fight. improving on genetics has been done for years and years. bigger, faster, stronger, from people to dogs, deer, cars, to hunting scopes and other equipment. the human race wants the best, it's nature, nothing wrong with appriciating a fine piece of engineering with out the crying. you cummins 24v does a great job of towing, so did my 1979 351m... times change, advancements are made, move along, like it or not, i hope none of y'all complain that trailers aren't still pulled by horses. oh ****, there is another genetic mess, racing, barrels, cutting, oh jeez, i'm gonna go troll some of those forums, be right back.

2cool motto should be "my hypocracy only goes so far"


----------



## wolffman73 (Nov 30, 2011)

Jeff, you hit the nail on the head with what you said, but the argument flew about a foot over your head.


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

I wouldn't be apologizing for anything. You posted a couple of deer pics on a hunting website. It might not be everybody's thing but there is no reason to **** and moan about it.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

That main frame 12 really warms my chili. I love those big typical's, the crazy antler freaks aren't my style.


----------



## eliottbiggs (Jul 6, 2010)

1. Simply place kernel of corn in the tip of your barrel.
2. Wait till you feel the tug.
3. Pull trigger.
4. Put on unnecessary camo and take cool picture! Facebook it!
5. Call your hands to load your deer/clean the deer/process the deer.
6. Donate the meat to hunters for the hungry cause your wife don't eat "wild animals"!


----------



## troutbuster94 (Apr 3, 2006)

*My take*

Let me start by saying I do not hunt on a high fence ranch. Does hunting a feeder on a low fence ranch make it any more sporting? Some would say it's not. Just my .02 for all the folks with negative comments. Live and let live if laws aren't being broken.


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

eliottbiggs said:


> 1. Simply place kernel of corn in the tip of your barrel.
> 2. Wait till you feel the tug.
> 3. Pull trigger.
> 4. Put on unnecessary camo and take cool picture! Facebook it!
> ...


LMAO!!!!!!


----------



## Brute (Apr 29, 2009)

Its not my preffered method but if the guy does it honestly I dont have a problem with it. The people bashing this deer sound a lot like the people bashing high capacity magazines and "assault rifles". Same problem... (One person telling another person what he or she should or should not be doing)... Different subject.

Lets analyze yalls lives and see if we can find some thing we dont agree with. Who's up first?


----------



## Encinal (Jan 18, 2008)

ShawnQ said:


> Exactly what I was thinking....*there isn't a person on this forum who wouldn't get the shakes if one of these deer walked out.
> *
> Crazy looking freak whitetails, no doubt- but I love the pics!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


I know thats not true. They are cool looking deer though.


----------



## WRsteveX (Sep 6, 2012)

troutbuster94 said:


> Let me start by saying I do not hunt on a high fence ranch. Does hunting a feeder on a low fence ranch make it any more sporting? Some would say it's not. Just my .02 for all the folks with negative comments. Live and let live if laws aren't being broken.


The one high fence I've ever hunted, is 1500 acres, with axis, sika, black buck, and white tail. The deer there are twice as hard to hunt than any low fence area I've ever been.


----------



## Robert10 (Jan 15, 2008)

High fence ranches started to block their dumbass neighbors from poor deer management shooting every young buck they see because they are meat hunters. I have hunted many high fence ranches and if you have a big enough tract with one perimeter fence then yes hunting is not easy. With trail cams and helicopters it will help you know what you have but seeing/harvesting the deer is another story. Every deer hunter here would love to have a big high fence ranch that is well managed. Everyone on here likes to hate for some reason and I dont understand why??


----------



## eliottbiggs (Jul 6, 2010)

I just hate because I don't like the idea of controlling where wildlife can roam. I do agree that poor deer management is most likely the root cause of all this. No one likes to be hunting while hearing your drunk *** neighbor blasting away at all that moves. I also don't like seeing 1000 acres high fenced, plotted with expensive 200-250 class deer being tranquilizer and having there antlers sawed off and stealing there seamen and selling that for a profit either. I'm sure we have all heard about the website where you can kill an animal on the Internet and have it shipped right to your door. It all just don't feel right.


----------



## eliottbiggs (Jul 6, 2010)

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_hunting


----------



## RRR Gunrest (Oct 1, 2012)

Wow!! 

That's allot of horn!!


----------



## RRR Gunrest (Oct 1, 2012)

I think y'all need some crazy bone RRR Gunrest printed to help advertise! 

We can put your logo on some of these no problem


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

davis300 said:


> High fence "hunting" is not my thing.... If your lucky enough or rich enough to hunt inside of a pen, more power to you.
> 
> Glad to see that P&Y and B&C do not recognize these.
> 
> Rant over and just my $0.02!


For each and everyone of you who retorted like this (above) congratulations ... !

We're all impressed with your "superior morals and hunting ethics", give yourself a big sturdy thumbs up and sit on it to the hilt. This thread is about a 410" deer ... Not your moral servitude in belittling a grown deer or your position on fence height.


----------



## WRsteveX (Sep 6, 2012)

eliottbiggs said:


> I just hate because I don't like the idea of controlling where wildlife can roam. I do agree that poor deer management is most likely the root cause of all this. No one likes to be hunting while hearing your drunk *** neighbor blasting away at all that moves. I also don't like seeing 1000 acres high fenced, plotted with expensive 200-250 class deer being tranquilizer and having there antlers sawed off and stealing there seamen and selling that for a profit either. I'm sure we have all heard about the website where you can kill an animal on the Internet and have it shipped right to your door. It all just don't feel right.


There is a line. Tranqing deer, or releasing them into a "pen" to be "hunted" I AM against.

Being fortunate enough to own enough land (not a couple hundred acre "pen")to put up a fence to keep your neighbors from I'll-management hunting, and being able to properly manage an area... Is different.

Deer don't get mature around my parts. If they're 13 1/4", they're gone the first week of season.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

My own place is high fenced, I dont have anything against fences. What I dont like is all the breeders around that raise deer in a pen, turn them out 30 days before the hunt, then wait for them opening day next to the feeder they live by. 
These deer are big. But, they cannot and will not survive in the wild. A 130" native deer will kill one when the rut starts.
I am not sure about the deer on this thread and if they are totally raised in the wild then maybe they are different.
I am going to try to grow big, wild, 100% Texas deer on my place. No 300+" deer. But they are real.


----------



## WRsteveX (Sep 6, 2012)

bigfishtx said:


> My own place is high fenced, I dont have anything against fences. What I dont like is all the breeders around that raise deer in a pen, turn them out 30 days before the hunt, then wait for them opening day next to the feeder they live by.
> These deer are big. But, they cannot and will not survive in the wild. A 130" native deer will kill one when the rut starts.
> I am not sure about the deer on this thread and if they are totally raised in the wild then maybe they are different.
> I am going to try to grow big, wild, 100% Texas deer on my place. No 300+" deer. But they are real.


Agree.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> For each and everyone of you who retorted like this (above) congratulations ... !
> 
> We're all impressed with your "superior morals and hunting ethics", give yourself a big sturdy thumbs up and sit on it to the hilt. This thread is about a 410" deer ... Not your moral servitude in belittling a grown deer or your position on fence height.


My fence is only high enough to keep out Smurfs. Only because they confuse the deer with their little toad stool looking hats. Poor deer think their having flashbacks from the last shrooms they ate


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

I like shrooms.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

JShupe said:


> I like shrooms.


I did too up until my recliner attacked me after an argument it couldn't win with me.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

I kinda had a similar experience I almost drowned while laying out in a foot and a half deep kiddy pool in the back yard while watching the clouds...  

What was this thread about again?


----------



## Debbo (Nov 27, 2012)

txsnyper said:


> Okay I see how the 410" buck may not appeal to everyone, but you can not honestly tell me that the other two bucks I posted are not absolutely beautiful animals. You also can't tell me HONESTLY that you wouldn't want anyone of these deer even the "freak mutant" 410" breeding some of the deer where ever it is that hunt.


I can honestly tell you that to me they are not.........I would not want them hanging on my wall nor have the meat in my freezer


----------



## THEPISTONHEAD (May 7, 2009)

I for one wouldnt mind shooting something like that......I will never be able to afford to, but sure would love to.


----------



## Mike1010 (Jun 5, 2006)

I own a high fence ranch. I have always enjoyed my ranch and over the years I have turned loose some breeder does and breeder bucks, pure S. Tx stuff like Encinal was talking about. I've been at it for about 8 years and things are really coming along. When I turn loose shooter/stocker/breeder bucks or whatever you want to call them I do so as yearlings. 6 to 7 years later when I take those bucks they are just as wild as any deer you've seen anywhere else. I had the pleasure of hunting with a friend for a few days on his 8,000 acre pasture of the King Ranch over the Christmas holidays. Thats right, the King....835,000 acres of free range/low fence hunting, arguably the most famous ranch in Texas and one of the most famous in the country. Guess what I encountered in 4 days of hunting? Deer that were way more like pets than any deer I've ever seen on a number of high fence ranches I have hunted. We had bucks, big bucks walk within 10 feet of the top drive 3 minutes after we shut the motor down. To each their own, does someone really think it makes them a more ethical hunter to shoot a "wild" deer with his head stuck in a corn feeder as opposed to shooting a deer that spent 13 months in a pen and 7 years in a ranch with his head in a corn feeder. The only people that should have any right to talk s**t is the rare hunter that uses no bait, no scent lures, no top drive, no 4 wheeler. Im talking belly crawl wearing a wolf skin and harvesting a mature buck at 9 yards with a homemade recurve on public land......If any of you have ever done that then you deserve to talk all the s**t you want maybe you should reinforce your glass walls before you start chunking stones, or maybe just go reload on buccees "deer corn" and "peanut bucker" and some hot doe **** and get back you your super ethical, purist pursuit of this sport that so many of us " Rich deer breeders" have just ruined for you!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Mike1010 said:


> I own a high fence ranch. I have always enjoyed my ranch and over the years I have turned loose some breeder does and breeder bucks, pure S. Tx stuff like Encinal was talking about. I've been at it for about 8 years and things are really coming along. When I turn loose shooter/stocker/breeder bucks or whatever you want to call them I do so as yearlings. 6 to 7 years later when I take those bucks they are just as wild as any deer you've seen anywhere else. I had the pleasure of hunting with a friend for a few days on his 8,000 acre pasture of the King Ranch over the Christmas holidays. Thats right, the King....835,000 acres of free range/low fence hunting, arguably the most famous ranch in Texas and one of the most famous in the country. Guess what I encountered in 4 days of hunting? Deer that were way more like pets than any deer I've ever seen on a number of high fence ranches I have hunted. We had bucks, big bucks walk within 10 feet of the top drive 3 minutes after we shut the motor down. To each their own, does someone really think it makes them a more ethical hunter to shoot a "wild" deer with his head stuck in a corn feeder as opposed to shooting a deer that spent 13 months in a pen and 7 years in a ranch with his head in a corn feeder. *The only people that should have any right to talk s**t is the rare hunter that uses no bait, no scent lures, no top drive, no 4 wheeler. Im talking belly crawl wearing a wolf skin and harvesting a mature buck at 9 yards with a homemade recurve on public land*......If any of you have ever done that then you deserve to talk all the s**t you want maybe you should reinforce your glass walls before you start chunking stones, or maybe just go reload on buccees "deer corn" and "peanut bucker" and some hot doe **** and get back you your super ethical, purist pursuit of this sport that so many of us " Rich deer breeders" have just ruined for you!


i did it neeked.

on a more serious note, spot and stalk Axis buck taken with my recurve and cedar arrows...took me all day, but did it....no corn, feeder, scent or calls....was over in Rocksprings too. LOL

i like big racks, i'll hunt HF, LF, no fence, bait, feed, whatever....i just love to hunt.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Mike1010 said:


> I own a high fence ranch. I have always enjoyed my ranch and over the years I have turned loose some breeder does and breeder bucks, pure S. Tx stuff like Encinal was talking about. I've been at it for about 8 years and things are really coming along. When I turn loose shooter/stocker/breeder bucks or whatever you want to call them I do so as yearlings. 6 to 7 years later when I take those bucks they are just as wild as any deer you've seen anywhere else. I had the pleasure of hunting with a friend for a few days on his 8,000 acre pasture of the King Ranch over the Christmas holidays. Thats right, the King....835,000 acres of free range/low fence hunting, arguably the most famous ranch in Texas and one of the most famous in the country. Guess what I encountered in 4 days of hunting? Deer that were way more like pets than any deer I've ever seen on a number of high fence ranches I have hunted. We had bucks, big bucks walk within 10 feet of the top drive 3 minutes after we shut the motor down. To each their own, does someone really think it makes them a more ethical hunter to shoot a "wild" deer with his head stuck in a corn feeder as opposed to shooting a deer that spent 13 months in a pen and 7 years in a ranch with his head in a corn feeder. The only people that should have any right to talk s**t is the rare hunter that uses no bait, no scent lures, no top drive, no 4 wheeler. Im talking belly crawl wearing a wolf skin and harvesting a mature buck at 9 yards with a homemade recurve on public land......If any of you have ever done that then you deserve to talk all the s**t you want maybe you should reinforce your glass walls before you start chunking stones, or maybe just go reload on buccees "deer corn" and "peanut bucker" and some hot doe **** and get back you your super ethical, purist pursuit of this sport that so many of us " Rich deer breeders" have just ruined for you!


Refer to post #51


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Maybe some folks dont know but steroids play a big part in raising deer in some parts..


----------



## Mike1010 (Jun 5, 2006)

I know a lot of breeders and have worked in a lot of deer barns and the only steroids I've ever seen or heard of would be ones administered to bucks and does to help get them over some sort of infection. Steroids are basically synthetic testosterone right? What does testosterone have to do with antler growth? Really not too much, just the time they begin growing and when the horn starts to harden. How many times have you seen a 6.5 140" 8 pointer walk around the other deer all bowed and bristled up? He obviously has a higher testosterone level than the 12 point he just ran off who has better horns than he does. The equation for horns is genetics, age, and nutrition, not steroids. Breeders don't give bucks steroids because it wouldn't do anything except make them harder to work in the facility and make them not get along with the other deer. Maybe 25 yrs ago some people tried it or something, but I've never seen or heard it mentioned.
At Obseesed....atta boy, talk away.
At Devil.....you almost had it, I was looking for a mature buck.;-)


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I missed 6 bucks in two yrs. with that recurve.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

I love these threads. More people talking out incomplete ignorance than possibly any topic on the web. Except maybe alien anal probing.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Mike 1010

Steroids have been given to certain deer in order to create massive growth, both antlers and body by folks who are attempting to shoot a "book deer". It was referred to as "steroids" What is actually in it I dont have a clue but something in it works. If he is not taken on that year he becomes kinda like some of the older football players who did steroids. Jus sayin, it happens and no, I am not mentioning names.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Kyle 1974 said:


> I love these threads. More people talking out incomplete ignorance than possibly any topic on the web. Except maybe alien anal probing.


Talking from experience Kyle?  And I saw your post Devil.:slimer: rs


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

devil1824 said:


> I missed 6 bucks in two yrs. with that recurve.


I did too but I was 7-8yo with a 16ga and the deer were ahead of Walker hounds....WW


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

devil1824 said:


> I missed 6 bucks in two yrs. with that recurve.


Buck fever or bad shot:slimer:


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

spurgersalty said:


> Buck fever or bad shot:slimer:


All of the above.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

devil1824 said:


> All of the above.


I wish I could say ANY of it was buck feversad3sm


----------



## Mako1970 (Jul 7, 2011)

Looks to me like nothing more than a free advertisement for business.


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

Mako1970 said:


> Looks to me like nothing more than a free advertisement for business.


Its not free advertisement...he is a paying sponsor and helps keep this site running!!

I don't have any problem with it. He has found a way to make a living playing with deer while im stuck in an office. Attaboy. I would pay it in a second if and only if i go to the ranch and its not a 100 acre pen. Hunting something as small as a 1k acre high fence is hard work much less a 2-3k acre ranch. 1k acres is about 1.75 square miles of land. Thats a big enough area to make it a tough hunt if they are wild deer. If they are released as yearlings and the bucks never touched again then its just as much of a wild hunt as any other IMO.


----------



## outtotrout09 (Apr 21, 2009)

I dont always understand people. A 2cool site sponsor is excited about a deer his customer killed and wanted to share the photo. Instead of getting positive feed back it turns into a high fence breeder debate over why it is wrong or cheating.

Let me go ahead and say yes I have hunted a High fence ranch and I shot a nice buck out of a 3500 acr pasture. That deer tasted the same as the one I shot in the low fence. The reason our high fence went up was not to introduce northern whitetail or surperior genetics. We had problems with neibhors shooting our deer we had worked very hard for and 40k a year on feed. We just got tired of every Tom, Dick and Harry from Houston putting blinds up 20 yards off our fence lines. We were doing all the work and they were geting the reward. Can you blame us for building the high fence?? Can you say we shoot deer tied to a tree or in a pen????? I shot a buck the same deer season the fence went up and it was a 157" NATIVE whitetail. That 157" buck grew up in a low fence and died in a high fence. Having the high fence had nothing to do with the deer reaching that size. I just think some post on here are Bu11 $H1T!!!!!

*I was always told "If you cant say something nice, dont say nothing at all"
*
TXsnyper
That is a hell of a good deer!! I know it took hard work, time, sweat and yes a little money to get that buck to his full potential!! GOOD JOB!


----------



## Mako1970 (Jul 7, 2011)

When you put up pictures on a known controversial topic, you're gonna get replies from both sides.


----------



## palmwad89 (Dec 9, 2008)

have no desire to shoot anything like that. Hunter must have moe money than sense.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Everything is controversial on this site. Its a risk to post about anything and everything. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

I would never hunt an animal like that






Cause Id be dead from a heart attack if that walked out




Very immpressive

keep em comin

Sorry about the natives and all the disrespect......Id love to come see these things on the hoof......my son would have a cow

Congrats on some great deer


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

palmwad89 said:


> have no desire to shoot anything like that. Hunter must have moe money than sense.


How you figure that? Would you rather tell the person that made the money they need a big 4x4 or new flat screen or caddy or ??m

He made his money in life, he must have enough sense to spend it on what HE wants.

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

I'da shot the sum beech fo sho!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Part Timer said:


> Everything is controversial on this site. Its a risk to post about anything and everything.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Why be scared, everyone has an opinion an is entitled to it. rs


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

I don't visit the hunting board ofter, but when I do, its funny. For the record, 24 would pop that sucker provided it was free. HF or not, its a heck of a rack. Not for you? Thats cool. I respect you for passing it up when it walks past your blind over the clovers and into your corn feeder. Just let him work his way over to the scumback that would love to shoot it.


This is funny stuff. Hope you all had a succesful season.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

*gun kill*

hunting high fence is the equivalent to rifle hunting for a bow hunter. Free range with bow is the real deal. Not against rifle hunting, I started with a rifle, but again no challenge in that either. See deer put cross hair on target pull trigger, dead deer. Doesn't matter if 200 or 400 yards dead deer. Not much of a challenge there, again each to his own.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

Mike1010 said:


> I own a high fence ranch. I have always enjoyed my ranch and over the years I have turned loose some breeder does and breeder bucks, pure S. Tx stuff like Encinal was talking about. I've been at it for about 8 years and things are really coming along. When I turn loose shooter/stocker/breeder bucks or whatever you want to call them I do so as yearlings. 6 to 7 years later when I take those bucks they are just as wild as any deer you've seen anywhere else. I had the pleasure of hunting with a friend for a few days on his 8,000 acre pasture of the King Ranch over the Christmas holidays. Thats right, the King....835,000 acres of free range/low fence hunting, arguably the most famous ranch in Texas and one of the most famous in the country. Guess what I encountered in 4 days of hunting? Deer that were way more like pets than any deer I've ever seen on a number of high fence ranches I have hunted. We had bucks, big bucks walk within 10 feet of the top drive 3 minutes after we shut the motor down. To each their own, does someone really think it makes them a more ethical hunter to shoot a "wild" deer with his head stuck in a corn feeder as opposed to shooting a deer that spent 13 months in a pen and 7 years in a ranch with his head in a corn feeder. The only people that should have any right to talk s**t is the rare hunter that uses no bait, no scent lures, no top drive, no 4 wheeler. Im talking belly crawl wearing a wolf skin and harvesting a mature buck at 9 yards with a homemade recurve on public land......If any of you have ever done that then you deserve to talk all the s**t you want maybe you should reinforce your glass walls before you start chunking stones, or maybe just go reload on buccees "deer corn" and "peanut bucker" and some hot doe **** and get back you your super ethical, purist pursuit of this sport that so many of us " Rich deer breeders" have just ruined for you!


Good stuff here but good point. Get rid of the fence and sharpen up the arrows, thats real hunting. Once you pull out the rifle capable of a 4 to 5 hundred yard shot with a leupold 10x50 there is no hunt just a kill. but it's all about having fun and enjoying the hunt or better yet 'kill'. But if he has the money for this type of hunt, hats off for earning the money.


----------



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow, lots of talk of a few deer.

Anyone want to meet up so you can kick me in the nads for posting such disgusting and disgraceful animals?

I thought we all liked deer.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

txsnyper said:


> Wow, lots of talk of a few deer.
> 
> Anyone want to meet up so you can kick me in the nads for posting such disgusting and disgraceful animals?
> 
> I thought we all liked deer.


Sorry, some of us are serfs, some are of nobility.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

txsnyper said:


> Wow, lots of talk of a few deer.
> 
> Anyone want to meet up so you can kick me in the nads for posting such disgusting and disgraceful animals?
> 
> I thought we all liked deer.


You should have known better :biggrin:


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

You know this thread reminds me of a conversation I had with this girl. I told her we were gonna have shrimp for supper. You know 8 count monsters. She said she doesn't like shrimp. I scratched my head & was thinking what everyone loves shrimp. But nope she didn't. Yup, everyones different.I'm not against the deer you posted but I really don't care to shoot one but if you twist my arm I would.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

txsnyper said:


> Wow, lots of talk of a few deer.
> 
> Anyone want to meet up so you can kick me in the nads for posting such disgusting and disgraceful animals?
> 
> I thought we all liked deer.


Green headed your way. lol. :cheers:


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

outtotrout09 said:


> I dont always understand people. A 2cool site sponsor is excited about a deer his customer killed and wanted to share the photo. Instead of getting positive feed back it turns into a high fence breeder debate over why it is wrong or cheating.
> 
> Let me go ahead and say yes I have hunted a High fence ranch and I shot a nice buck out of a 3500 acr pasture. That deer tasted the same as the one I shot in the low fence. The reason our high fence went up was not to introduce northern whitetail or surperior genetics. We had problems with neibhors shooting our deer we had worked very hard for and 40k a year on feed. We just got tired of every Tom, Dick and Harry from Houston putting blinds up 20 yards off our fence lines. We were doing all the work and they were geting the reward. Can you blame us for building the high fence?? Can you say we shoot deer tied to a tree or in a pen????? I shot a buck the same deer season the fence went up and it was a 157" NATIVE whitetail. That 157" buck grew up in a low fence and died in a high fence. Having the high fence had nothing to do with the deer reaching that size. I just think some post on here are Bu11 $H1T!!!!!
> 
> ...


Would you like to donate your cool story to the cool story jar? :biggrin:


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Looks like a buck of a lifetime to me. With so much bickering Im surprised this thread did not go to the jungle.


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

#1 is a freak.

But #2 and #3 are awesome! I'd shoot either one! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Buck*

Wow, I read every post. Twenty minutes of my life I won't get back. First, let me say, incredible buck. I much prefer the big typical, but to each his own. I have hunted high fence and low fence. Deer seemed pretty much the same to me. I do know our deer in South Texas were way more "tame" than the deer at our Hill Country lease. I do not know why. I love the purist telling everyone how they should hunt. The antis will not need to defeat us, we will do it to ourselves by dividing. Legal to bait here, talk to someone in other states, baiting is completely unethical. 
In the words of that wonderful human being Rodney King, "Can't we all just get along?" 
BB
Carry on.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

How about this one all of you "purists".


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Thats nasty rite there....WW


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

If it's running free and doesn't cost me anything to shoot it, Sure.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

devil1824 said:


> If it's running free and doesn't cost me anything to shoot it, Sure.





wet dreams said:


> Thats nasty rite there....WW


I had the pleasure of meeting this gentleman yesterday at work. He goes by "Tadpole" McLeod. Here's his story http://www.louisianasportsman.com/details.php?id=3596


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

That is a great story! We have the same views about hunting fo sho.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

spurgersalty said:


> How about this one all of you "purists".
> View attachment 564421


Bring it on. On the wall I'm done. Just kiddin I'd still hunt cause I love venision.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

cpthook said:


> hunting high fence is the equivalent to rifle hunting for a bow hunter. Free range with bow is the real deal. Not against rifle hunting, I started with a rifle, but again no challenge in that either. See deer put cross hair on target pull trigger, dead deer. Doesn't matter if 200 or 400 yards dead deer. Not much of a challenge there, again each to his own.


Neither is bowhunting a feeder. 

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

osoobsessed said:


> Neither is bowhunting a feeder.
> 
> Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


I have an opinion, but I can contradict myself so many ways:headknock
I am a BIG TIME bowhunter.
I don't hunt over feed.
I DO use a truck, then a boat, then a climber, then a COMPOUND bow to hunt public land over scrapes and other "signs" I've found to maximize my chances of killing a good animal.
I DO NOT use a bow I carved myself, or strings i fashioned outta guts, or arrows I hand cut and fitted with "fletching" and broadheads I chiseled from stones, or wear a loin cloth only
And if you really wanted to do it the "real" way, spears ain't a "legal means or method" according to TPWD.
So if I opined on this subject to my feelings........I'd be a hypocrite.
And I ain't-a-wanna-those.:cheers:
Good point M.


----------



## bbru (Apr 9, 2010)

devil1824 said:


> Would you like to donate your cool story to the cool story jar? :biggrin:


Dude, get off your high horse. You're not special because you hunt on over hunted public land with a bow, evidentially you like sit in the woods and see a whole lot of nothing. You're condemning people for the way they chose to spend their hard earned money. With every one of you post, you have exhibited your complete lack of knowledge and experience. Go troll somewhere else.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

txsnyper said:


> Wow, lots of talk of a few deer.
> 
> Anyone want to meet up so you can kick me in the nads for posting such disgusting and disgraceful animals?
> 
> I thought we all liked deer.


You gonna kick our arse under the bridge at Fat Boys, I'm a lover not a fighter, but I would pay 2 see you show up tough guy.:slimer: rs


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Rusty, we could sell tickets n see it for nutn, just need to when n where for the promo...WW


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

OK....so I made one post on this thread.....this will be my last....I just wanted to clear one thing up from my perspective.

I don't judge people that hunt on high fences, or that shoot deer with jewelry in their ear. If that is what gets your rocks off....then knock yourself out.....its completely legal.

My only concern is that the sport of hunting is changing.....and it concerns me to think about what is may look like when my grandkids get here one day (God willing).....and will the common man even be able to afford to enjoy it?

For me, it doesnt take a 200+" deer to turn me on....and I am trying to raise my kids the same way.

Matter of fact, Brett was kind enough two years ago to offer me a HUGE cull for my 10 year old to shoot...at a great price.....and I turned it down........talking to him on the phone, I think he thought I was a lunatic. Until I explained the reasoning...you see, this was going to be his first buck, and I dont have the checkbook to top it year after year. We ended up shooting a nice 8 point at my folks pasture that we had to hunt fairly hard for over 16 months....and it was the best feeling ever in the decision and they way it played out.

PS - thanks again Brett for the offer...its amazing what you do for the kids!!

That's all I am saying - Out.


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

98aggie77566 said:


> OK....so I made one post on this thread.....this will be my last....I just wanted to clear one thing up from my perspective.
> 
> I don't judge people that hunt on high fences, or that shoot deer with jewelry in their ear. If that is what gets your rocks off....then knock yourself out.....its completely legal.
> 
> ...


Well done. Congrats on doing the right thing for that 10 year old.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

kempoc said:


> well done. Congrats on doing the right thing for that 10 year old.


x10...ww


----------



## RED DOG OUTFITTERS (Sep 23, 2009)

98aggie77566 said:


> OK....so I made one post on this thread.....this will be my last....I just wanted to clear one thing up from my perspective.
> 
> I don't judge people that hunt on high fences, or that shoot deer with jewelry in their ear. If that is what gets your rocks off....then knock yourself out.....its completely legal.
> 
> ...


Well said.
I started my son hunting at 5 yrs old.(he is 10 now) He shot his first last year and the excitement lasted for weeks. The memeories forever.
Lead rope hunting is not for us, but we don't judge either.
I share your concern of what is happening to the sport of deer hunting. 
What next? Who knows... But I have taught my boy the art of stalking and patience and respect for nature and the wildlife that NATURE has created.
And this year he learned to track a deer. It took 3hrs, but he did not give up and found his 9 pt Hillcountry buck. I am proud of him and take pride in what I have taught him.
Proud to be part of the Texas Cull Hunters Association. Lol


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks guys!

I appreciate the kind words....and I just want to reiterate that i dont judge people that own/manage/hunt high fence ranches.

My only point is that it doesnt take 200"+ to make memories like the one below.

Be safe out there fellas!


----------

